# Turn down bluetooth range?



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm probably the only one who wants to do this, but is there a way to turn the range of my bluetooth down on either my LG phone or my (Mazda) car? It reaches too far, and no, I'm not being facetious. I have bluetooth connectivity between my car and my cell phone, which is great when I'm _in_ the car, but when it's warming up outside before I drive it, I can't answer my actual phone because it sends it to the car and drives me nuts! I had thought that the brick wall of my house would deter it, but that's not the case.

My phone has an inconvenient many-step method of shutting the bluetooth off, otherwise I would just do that, but I don't have time to go through the steps when someone is calling me. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

What kind of phone?


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

It's an LG Freedom, which is pretty much just a basic phone.


----------

